# Hobie Revolution without vantage seat



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm looking to upgrade to a pedal yak and a used revolution seems to fit my needs in terms of both price and weight but I'm wondering how comfortable the pre vantage seat ones are for sitting in for hours at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

It's as good as any other regular kayak. I Had one for 8 years and I could get 4-5 hours a day and I have a semi bad back. Just get a pad of some type. I used a one inch foam kneeling pad.


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

You could also upgrade to a surf to summit gts expedition seat. Thick butt pad a high back. A bit pricey but worth it in the long run. One thing that I did was get a DRIVE brand gel wheelchair cushion. They are waterproof because of wheelchair related reasons and oh wow they are comfy. If you take that route don't get anything other than the gel cushion. Gulf medical services on 12th ave can get u hooked up.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Air cushion*

I used an air cushion pad from Hobie, well worth the 40 dollars. Could do 5-6 hours in it.


----------

